# That Air Pump is driving me NUTS!



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I just got a 40g tank for a couple of fancy goldfish, but the Tetra Whisper 60 Air Pump is driving me crazy!!!! Do you think I could get away with an air pump designed for a 20g tank? I have a Marineland 350 Filter designed for a 70g tank, so I mean, it's not like there won't be any surface agitation/filtration. 

So in recap, can I get away with an air pump for a 20g tank?
IF not, can you guys recommend any SUPER QUIET pumps? My dad is ridiculously noise sensitive, and it irks me.

Thanks.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have no idea how well a sponge filter would work for goldies, but if you have 2 filters in there, I would suggest one regular filter, and a sponge filter. I use the http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753029 which is what you have... How come it is bugging you? is it just the size that is making it vibrate more? Use a 40 gallon pump maybe, (if that doesn't work I want it  hehe). I have the 20 gallon one. And it doesn't make a single sound. I use it for 10-20 gallon though. If you DO have another filter meant for a larger tank you can get away with it.
Be warned though, you will want to get a 70 :3 those fellas are pooping machines  plus get to a decent size <3

Then get the sponge filter pieces, or jsut an aquarium sponge you can anchor to the bottom with weights or rocks. Getting tubing, and an adjustable valve for air flow. Cleaning is as easy as take out, rinse in old aquarium water, put back 


If you want go with Fluval (three sizes on petsmart http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4455062 - you can see the one review saying it is better than aqua clear xD

Here is one I use! http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3943444 I love it. Generally quiet. the water level goes down, it doesn't make a churning sound that says "FILL THE WATER UP!" it stays quiet. If it still has the water high enough, it's just dribbling water for sound. I will recommend this 100%  PLUS adjustable flow, easy to clean, etc.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks! 

Our filter is the Marineland Penguin 350. Really big and "quiet". 

Is the whisper 20 air pump quiet? Like, dead silent?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't hear it. Basically it's a very very soft humming sound. It's good on tables, hard floors or carpet. I've never had a problem. Just avoid it being right against something otherwise you hear the obnoxious buzzing of the other object touching  I don't notice mine is on really.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay. We'll probably return ours today or tomorrow. Here's to hoping. *toasts*


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck! =D


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, if you want surface agitation, do look at the Fluval range. Super quiet. I have two running in my bedroom and you just cannot hear them. I use the internal ones, the U1 and U2, and they provide some good water movement without even the waterfall noise of a HOB or the bubble noise of an aerator. 

I have never found a truly silent airpump. :S


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Seems like the plan's changed to 2 (maybe 3) Goldies. So I don't think an air pimp is really necessary. I'll still look into one, though.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

You'd be pushing it with 3...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm aware of the boundaries. Definitely have done my research (when I should be studying for exams, XD)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well in that case grab a couple fluvals. Trust me, those are poopers xD They are quiet, worth the money, and clean nicely.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Two would be sufficient but three would really be pushing the physical space for them. The bioload is going to be large as well and something that would need to be kept in check as well with regular testing and water changes.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

New filter is out of the question. And we aren't planning on massive goldies right off the bat. I know they'll grow. I'll definitely keep on the WCs. Of course the tank'll be cycled. I'm really going for 2 though. Just need to get my mom on board.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, plan on up-grading of course xD Hopefully your mom would agree to it.

And yeah try just 2  trust me :roll: my OSCAR is bad enough in an 80 gallon LOL and he's a baby!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Definitely, but ultimately, it's her decision. Will definitely push for 2.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Even with two goldfish I would still get an air pump. I have two goldfish in a 55 gal tank and need to use the air pump in the summer as the water doesn't hold much oxygen. I have three fusion air pumps running in my bedroom and can hardly hear them at all. I highly recommend them. 

I agree with everyone. Three goldfish in a 40 gal is pushing it. If you want to do that, you should either run two HOB's or get a large canister. Space will be an issue but so will surface area for the BB. I recently helped someone who had a cycle stall because there wasn't enough surface area to support the BB; she had a 40 gal and ended up getting a canister filter. Two goldfish in there should be perfectly fine. As far as the physical space issue, goldfish growth isn't something that we can predict. I've heard breeders say they've gotten both runts and giants from the same spawn. With good food and proper water changes, they will grow to be pretty large and rather fast. As far as which ones stay the smallest, I've heard that ryukin and pearlscales stay the smallest while orandas tend to be larger. But this is not always the case. 

And lastly, thank you for doing your research before buying. It warms my hear to see goldfish going to a proper home.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I always research before buying pets. I have my bettas in a divided 10g lol. 

Like I said, I'm gonna try for the 2 fish, but if my mom says 3, I gotta recant. If they're larger, she'll be okay with 2. I *hope* petsmart
will have some good size ones. (they usually do)


Also a few sources say that for fancies 20g for the first fish, and 10g for any other fish.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That might work for the very smallest fancies, but I'm not sure about pearlscales...aren't they one of the bigger types? I definitely wouldn't try it with moores or something.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nah Pearlies are the little guys :3 

And I know how you feel about the air pump. I had a Tetra "Whisper" whatever for my goldie rescues and I hated it. Had to shut it off at night. I have the thing on 4 foled towels and a beanie baby and it still vibrates or just makes noise in general :eyeroll:

Good luck with your goldies :3 <3


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yep. If the reviews about the whisper are right, I'm not getting one. I will definitely try a 10-20g rated one though. IF it doesn't work, forget it. My dad will flip and I can't study sitting next to a train. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: well I can back up the 20 whisper pump  I think it's because the larger the pump is able to hold for power (I am guessing your pump is the same body size as mine) the less it is able to control the vibration sound.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I think the Whisper 60 is larger, by 2 at least, as it has 2 outlets and therefore two diaphragms inside.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol I think the power outdoes the perk of it's "silencing" rubber or whatever D: Well at least I know this haha so I'll only have 20s not the 60 xD


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Glad to save someone the nightmare of DFADADADADADADADADADADDADADA going on and on and on all night from the pump. -_-


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: :lol: that sucks... Yeah I had another type, a cheap cruddy one, and it was TZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ all night long :| IT DROVE ME UP THE WALLS!


----------

